# Deep backcountry trip.



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Closed creeks (mangrove tunnels) are cool. Glad you had a great trip.


----------



## BassFlats (Nov 26, 2018)

Here's a big boy we saw on the way out.


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2019)

I actually cried a little lookin at those pics! Can’t wait to get back down home!


----------



## redtarpoon (Jun 22, 2015)

wish I had not seen that tarpon out of water and that net. sorry


----------



## FlyBy (Jul 12, 2013)

Thanks for the report. We'll be there the 30th of March for a few days. Now I know where to fish!


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

Nice report, looked like fun.



redtarpoon said:


> wish I had not seen that tarpon out of water and that net. sorry


Get over it. Rules say fish over 40" are the ones that have to stay in the water. That's a juvi poon, meaning it prob jumped 3' in the air several times before it was landed. Holding it for a pic isn't going to kill it.


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

LowHydrogen said:


> Nice report, looked like fun.
> 
> 
> Get over it. Rules say fish over 40" are the ones that have to stay in the water. That's a juvi poon, meaning it prob jumped 3' in the air several times before it was landed. Holding it for a pic isn't going to kill it.


Thank you. Please know the FL regs before passing judgement.


----------



## msmith719 (Oct 9, 2012)

For sure! And quit urinating on other folks fishing pics!


----------



## mpl1978 (Apr 14, 2016)

Great pics, what techniques were you using back there? I love Turner river area, but it sometimes can be tough to dial in what works depending on the time of year.


----------



## TylertheTrout2 (Apr 21, 2016)

SSHHHhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh... go crack the code yourselves...


----------



## BassFlats (Nov 26, 2018)

No secret. Once you find them, they'll hit just about anything. The big snook hit a white bucktail. The rest of the fish hit dark catch 2000's,mirrodines and gold spoons.


----------



## mpl1978 (Apr 14, 2016)

I lost a big one a gold spoon a month ago in there. Thanks!


----------

